
Ask HN: How do you backup your Mac? - daviesliu
Four months ago, the hard drive of my MBP went dead, I was lucky that just have a backup using Time Machine so I got most of my files back. But there is no backup now (the drive used as Time Machine is also dead), worried.<p>Guys, how do you backup your Mac, iCloud, Time Machine, or any third party solution?
======
kejaed
Time machine to hard drive plugged into my AirPort Extreme, BackBlaze and
iCloud for files.

------
jrjsmrtn
I'm using a Synology DiskStation for Time Machine and Windows backups.

~~~
bobbba
same here

